# Printer Friendly version a possibility?



## Kez Darksun (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm enjoying WotBS so far and am glad to get both the 3.5 and 4th edition versions for being a community supporter, but one thing that would really make this a great value for me is if a printer friendly version  was included along with the full color version instead of the black and white version.  I have no idea what extra would be involved in making that change, but if its all possible, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

